# what age did you guys stop growing (height)



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i dont mean muscle growth i mean like height. reason i ask is im nearly 21 and im 6ft1. Anyway i reached this height when i was around 16 and havent grown since but the last few days i have been incredibly tired constantly sleeping throughout the day, really achy legs espicially my knees, acne and libido suddenly gone crazy as well

all reminds me of being 16 and having a major growth spurt, do you think its still possible at my age i thought you stopped growing after like 16-17?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I hit 6'3 when I was about 18 I think. Still the same height now at 25.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

im 5`8, im 25 :lol: shorty .........think i stopped at around 20


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

so its highly unlikely that i could be having another grow spurt? i cant think what else it my be though unless of course i am dying


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

I think the growth usually stops around 16-19 as a general age.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm 22 and haven't grown since I was about 17, wish I would I'm only 5,7. Look like a hobbit in a pimps outfit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think i was 4


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I stopped at 13, so yes, I'm a short a$$!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

around 14, im 5ft 6 or 5ft 8, depending on if its a female im talking to..probably 5ft 7


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

most of it around 16-18 but been slowly creeping up up till around 21. Im 22 and 6'4 now


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

about 15.

im 5'7"


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i think i was 4


4 foot?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> 4 foot?


Only just


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> around 14, im 5ft 6 or 5ft 8, depending on if its a female im talking to..probably 5ft 7


I know you've said that before... but I still don't ****ing believe you :lol: look about 6'5" in your avi! Who took the picture... tom thumb?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I'm 6'0" and have been since I was 20, I'm 22 now and still the same.


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Im 6ft maybe 6'1" and 23, I think I stopped growing by about 19.....I was a late bloomer :mellow:

Height may stop but you will still broaden and fill out more until your early - mid 20's.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I know you've said that before... but I still don't ****ing believe you :lol: look about 6'5" in your avi! Who took the picture... tom thumb?


im standing on me sisters (please don't ask why) bed and the camera is close..its the reason I haven't changed my avi pic, as I look tall...its a nice feeling:thumb:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

**** i dont even know. All i know is that im 5 11 and have been that for a very long time


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Around 12.....

And even then everyone was taller than me


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm 5,5 @ 19, hope I'm not done growing! But I'm taller than my parents and sister so I doubt it


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

About 19 I reckon, im 6ft 6, was 6ft 4 at 16 and thought I stopped growing till I started banging mi head on door frames.

Measured myself recently still 198cm so pretty sure I've stopped now


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im standing on me sisters (please don't ask why) bed and the camera is close..its the reason I haven't changed my avi pic, as I look tall...its a nice feeling:thumb:


We all know why:whistling:


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I was 6ft by the time I was 14, grew about an inch more and stopped very early. It's weird seeing old friends who were at 5,7 right through til they were 18 and are now 6ft+


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

21 for me 6'6"


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Stopped around age 14-15


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I was around 6ft 14st at 14 never really grew in height after that well only like a cm.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

I think the normal age range to stop growing is probably around 16-22. I'd say most people including myself probably stopped growing at like 18-20 though.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

stop growing at 16 when i hit 5.6 an a half


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

16-18 I think I reached the dizzying height of 5'9"


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

12 for height lol

the waist line is not age restricted


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

At around 16/17 I started getting taller than I was. 6ft now..well just under. People who haven't seen me since school etc usually comment on my height difference lol. Don't think I wanna get any taller and I'm guessing that I will stay at this height now.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I stopped growing around 23, grew an inch between 21-23 to just over 6'4


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I was 6'2 at 15 and about 16 stone, I was huge compared to everyone else. Unfortunately I haven't grown since


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I do no for a fact that your arms shrink, they wont reach around my misses no more


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been 6'2" since I was around 18.

Started smoking at 14 when I was around 5 foot tall. I call bullsh!t on anyone who says smoking stunts your growth.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

im 6 feet 5,been that height from about 18 i think, im sure you have stopped growing now mate.


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

5'7 been that since about 17


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

At my old houe on the kitchen wall I had notches from aged 11 to 21, so 10 years, all dated. I topped out at 19 years old and then shrunk about 5mm over the next 2. I'm 181cm now and have been for quite some time.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

About 16, I'm 5 7 ;\.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

im just shy of 6.6 stopped growing at 25,was only 6 foot when i was 18...6.2 at 21.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> im just shy of 6.6 stopped growing at 25,was only 6 foot when i was 18...6.2 at 21.


Stopped growing at 25?!? So there's still hope for me yet, although I haven't grown in 4-5 years and also on cycle ;\.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Stopped growing at 25?!? So there's still hope for me yet, although I haven't grown in 4-5 years and also on cycle ;\.


Aye mate,at school i was just an average height...by 25 and still growing i actually thought i was never gonna stop lol 28 now though and defo aint getting any taller.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

6'0" and been so since I was 21.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I stopped at 16, and I'm 6'4. My brother who is 6'2 though was growing until he was about 21.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

15 then shrunk an inch over the next 20 years.

True story.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mid 20's for me - but then I didn't start puberty till I was 15 or 16, and couldn't grow a beard till my late 20's.

I was height measured at 21 for a medical when I started work, and I came in at 172cm (just under 5'8) and all through my 20's I gave my height as 5'8".

Not long after I met my missus, she asked me how tall I was & I answered 5'8. "When you crouch down maybe - I'm 5'7 and you're a few inches taller than me." I was pleasantly suprised to find I was just over 5'10.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was 17, and I'm still 6'4 now


----------

